# Cherub low water level alarm



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi

I just wanted to check what happens with other people's sensors, as mine has been a little temperamental.

In the beginning it would sometimes beep when the water was low, but sometimes mid-pour the pump would start struggling, perhaps the alarm might beep, and I would have to stop the shot, refill,then throw away that shot. I'm sure I've seen at least one other person commenting on this kind of behaviour.

More recently, the alarm occasionally goes off when there is 1/3 tank of water. It rarely beeps when the tank actually needs water. This makes me think that rather than being just slightly too late in the beginnig, the sensor actually may never have been working properly.

Does the alert sound in time for other people to fill their tank before it gets too low and before the pump starts struggling?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I used to notice this my my piccino but it was down the fact that I had not firmly replaced the bank. once its in place it requires a firm press to ensure it doesnt come partly loose during use.


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

So does your Piccino reliably and consistently warn you when it needs water, before the pump ever starts struggling during a shot?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

yes it does. the tank is a little fiddly to secure properly but it is consistent and reliable. i usually have enough time to add more water before chugging and therefore the shot is not wasted


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't know about the cherub but the Piccino has 2 tabs underneath that have to be positioned in the right place for everything to function ok.

Ian


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I never had faith in mine as it was fiddly and not very loud. I just checked the level daily


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I've never had any problems with mine in nearly 3 years! Reliably beeps when low but to be honest I never let it get particularly low.

Think it's only stopped a shot once.

What kind of water do you use in your Cherub? These sensors need the minerals found in tap and bottled water to function properly.


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

I use Ashbeck water, maybe that has something to do with it and could explain why things changed with time


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone know how the sensor-fill-boil system works?

eg. If it runs out when I'm pulling a shot, then clearly the pump will struggle and it needs filling immediately.

But is there any danger if the sensor is malfunctioning when I power up, that the boiler will somehow be too empty and get damaged? Or am I likely to spot any problems if it tries to fill during or just after a shot?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Pretty sure there is a water level sensor inside the boiler too. But really just keep an eye on the water level in the water tank before switching on, pulling a shot etc.

I do this anyway, and have my water filter (cheap brita thing) mostly full and on hand if necessary.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

If it's anything like the system used on the L1 (manufactured by Fracino), there is a probe in the boiler (part of the Gicar), and that can become scaled and become unreliable... It is also possible (though unlikely) that the probe might have been inserted to the wrong depth in the boiler, causing possible level sensing problems.

So, it is worth taking the probe out and taking a look to see whether it is scaled... Check how far in the probe is, before removal.

Take a look at the Londinium site where I know there are some threads.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

sjenner said:


> If it's anything like the system used on the L1 (manufactured by Fracino), there is a probe in the boiler (part of the Gicar), and that can become scaled and become unreliable... It is also possible (though unlikely) that the probe might have been inserted to the wrong depth in the boiler, causing possible level sensing problems.
> 
> So, it is worth taking the probe out and taking a look to see whether it is scaled... Check how far in the probe is, before removal.
> 
> Take a look at the Londinium site where I know there are some threads.


Or ask Fracino who make the internals of both machines? I've had good experiences asking for technical assistant from Fracino (albeit with pricey postage to get spare parts sent out).


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Or ask Fracino who make the internals of both machines? I've had good experiences asking for technical assistant from Fracino (albeit with pricey postage to get spare parts sent out).


My apologies, as an L1 user/owner, we are encouraged to dig around... These machines are not that complicated until we start getting all computerised with some of the expensive examples.

I forgot to mention, that probe in the L1 has a slight chance, that when it is at the correct level, droplets of water can form a bridge between it and the HX and cause unreliable readings... The fix, is to bend the probe and point it away from the HX.


----------

